# What Does 0.2 Of A Volt Mean



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Can someone help?

Rear light isn't working on a bike rack that goes on the tow bar and connects to the tow bar electric socket, i've checked the bulb and it's fine, if i place a meter across the bulbs connections when the lights are turned on, it reads 0.2 volts.

does this signify a short?

Thanks in advance
Lee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No it looks like a very bad connection or the wrong wires are going to the wrong pins of the plug.

Ray.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Ray.

I'm guessing it's a bad connection then, as it did work fine until recently, i think it may be possible to expand the pins slightly in the electric socket/plug, so i'll start there.

Lee


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> i think it may be possible to expand the pins slightly in the electric socket/plug, so i'll start there.
> 
> Lee


Take care if trying to expand the pins, they break awful easily.

Look at the wiring diagram <<HERE>> then use your meter to see if you're getting a 12v signal between the earth pin (3) and pins (5) or/and (7) when your sidelights are switched on. That should tell you if the fault is in the trailer board or on the towing vehicle.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I will do, thanks gaspode

Lee


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Short answer is 200 millivolts.
But Gaspode is right. With the trailer board un-plugged measure the voltage as directed. If this is OK then plug in the trailer board but first slide back the shroud of the plug so you can measure the voltage at the plug. Its a fair chance that corrosion at this junction is the culprit. If not then go to the lamp holders and measure there.

C.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Short answer is 200 millivolts.


 :lol:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Follow up;

It was a bad connection where part of the wiring loom of the bike rack connects to the light unit containing the bulbs etc.

Thanks


----------

